
Ask HN: How do you relate to the (negative) feedback you get in annual reviews? - apdo
Annual performance reviews seem to be an necessary evil in the corporate world. Sometimes I feel the feedback I get is taken out of context and I can have a hard recollecting how I acted 6 months ago that warranted the feedback. At the same time my managers are seldom invovled in my day to day work and can do little to provide additional guidance in the matter.<p>How do you process and act on the feedback you get in annual perfeomance reviews?
======
cimmanom
I ask for monthly or quarterly check-ins with my manager. That way we can make
sure to discuss issues while they’re fresh and address them before they get
out of hand. Plus, come annual review time, there are no surprises.

------
jhabdas
If it's a backstabber you flat out ignore it if your boss is cool. If your
boss isn't cool try and find a new job. If you don't like working try picking
up a talent and use it to get gigs so you don't have to deal with negative
feedback annual reviews.

